# PETsMART is starting to sell rabbits....



## undergunfire (Jul 11, 2007)

_"Many PetsMarts across the U.S. will soon begin to sell domestic 
rabbits. Below is their claim to be responsible partners with 
Animal Welfare Agencies with regards to cat and dog adoptions. As 
rabbits are the third most popular pet, and thus the third most 
likely to be abandoned and euthanized at animal shelters, shouldn't 
they be afforded the same consideration?

(Lives saved: 3,000,000 as of June 23, 2007
Each year between 6 and 8 million pets enter shelters in the United 
States. Of those homeless pets, 3 to 4 million lose their lives 
simply because they do not have homes. Because of the in-store 
adoption program our PetSmart stores have assisted our Animal 
Welfare Agencies in placing 3 million pets into loving homes. Click 
here to read more about our 3 Millionth Adoption.

Since its inception in 1987, PetSmart has chosen not to sell cats or 
dogs in stores,
but rather to encourage pet adoptions. What's more, to help address 
pet
overpopulation, PetSmart teams up with more than 3,400 local animal 
welfare
organizations throughout North America and donates space in store 
for the PetSmart Charities' Adoption Centers, helping to place 
homeless pets in loving homes.) 

By selling rabbits, PetsMart is attempting to boost the sales of 
rabbit related merchandise, and is not considering the welfare of 
the rabbits it soon will be exploiting.

Please voice your opinion to PetsMart in a letter, email, telephone 
call or in person at your local store! Tell them that you will not 
shop at PetsMart until they stop selling rabbits. Tell them how 
irresponsible PetsMart is, by including the following concerns:

-they are adding to the problem of over-population, while unwanted 
shelter rabbits are already dying.

-they are adding to the problem of over-population by not providing 
spay and neuter services. 

-they are increasing the likelihood that rabbits will be abandoned 
outdoors where they cannot fend for themselves.

-they are increasing the likelihood that rabbits will be turned in 
to "kill" shelters.

-they are not educating those who purchase rabbits on the benefits 
of spay/neuter; which can help with population control, better 
behavior, and better health.

-they are not education those who purchase rabbits on good rabbit 
care, rabbit health and rabbit behavior

-for every rabbit sold, one in a shelter might die, and one in a 
rescue will not get adopted, thus leaving rescues unable to pull 
adoptable rabbits from "kill" shelters.

To contact PetsMart by:

Postal Service:
PetsMart, Inc.
19601 North 27th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85027

Telephone:
1-800-738-1385

Email:
Go to http://www.petsmart.com__ . At the bottom of the Homepage is a blue 
menu. Click on "Contact Us." Once on the "Contact Us" page, click 
on "Email PetsMart Stores."

To contact your local PetsMart store:
Go to http://www.petsmart.com__ and click on "Store Locator" in the left 
margin, blue menu, or in the blue menu at the bottom of the page.

Please post on rabbit lists, and forward to rabbit rescues and 
rabbit people!!!

Kerry Stewart
(Rabbit Rescuer)"






_Hrrrm..the corporate office is only 1 1/2 hours from me. If only I could march down there and hit someone when I go to Pheonix on the 18th :tantrum:.


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 11, 2007)

oh my... that is a big problem. i cant believe they are doing this. it is so wrong for things to happen to such innocent little creatures.

edited to say: go right down there and complain i would.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 11, 2007)

:shock:
Well, shame on them, then. Mine doesn't sell rabbits yet, but I'll certainly talk to them about it. 
Hmm... What my PetsMart does is showcase adoptable cats in a separate little room thing with a glass door, for the local animal shelter.
I think they could probably do that with rabbits, too, if they really want to boost sales of rabbitty things.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 11, 2007)

omg....:shock::?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 11, 2007)

Not sure about PetSmart in Canada. I know the stores here work closely with NASAP (an animalrescue) to adopt out dogs and cats.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm, the only reason I shop at PetSmart today is because they do not sell rabbits.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 11, 2007)

The petsmart I go to has rabbits but they are from the SPCA


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 11, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Hmm, the only reason I shop at PetSmart today is because they do not sell rabbits.



Exactly why I run in there to get that one grass ball toy with the bell in it for my buns. 

This is really upsetting. I haven't been to my PETsMART store in a few months. Maybe it's time for a trip there to see if they have bunnies yet. I wonder how much they will be selling them for and what cages they will be in. I hope they won't stick them in the little cages like they use for the piggies.


GRRR.


*:carrotAmy*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 11, 2007)

The petsmart here already sells rabbits, they're around $100, it'll probably be less in the lower 48 though.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 11, 2007)

$100!? I thought only show quality go for that price?:shock:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 11, 2007)

Part of it could be shipping costs to Alaska, I also think they raised the price so that people who didn't have enough money to properly care for their bunny wouldn't buy them, they would do better to make people fill out a form like with the humane society.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 11, 2007)

I rarely shop at Petsmart... petco is closer to me. As far as I know my petco/petsmart doesn't sell rabbits. If they start I would certainly voice my concerns though. I might just call them.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 11, 2007)

I wonder if they come spayed/neutered already for a high price? I also wonder if they are the "Boutique Bunnies" from Marshall Farms that Petco sells.


I rarely go to PETsMART or Petco, so I'm STOP going there all together, even if I only go once every few months. I prefer to shop online or at my local mom & pop pet store. Yeah, the local mom & pop store sells bunnies and keeps them in an aquarium on pine bedding, but they are culls from the local Holland breeders around here or they are babies from accidental litters in the area.

I would much rather give my money to my local store, where they actually care for the buns and sell Oxbow now.


It is just really sad that PetsMart has decided to sell rabbits. I wish the sales would stop all together...even for mice.




*:carrotAmy*


----------



## Spring (Jul 11, 2007)

Gosh.. better not creep it's way into Canada or PetsMart has completely lost my business!

Gosh.. :grumpy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 11, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Gosh.. better not creep it's way into Canada


I buy all my stuff at an animal and horsesupply shop that don't sell any liveanimals whatsoever.

Rainbows!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 11, 2007)

This week im going down to petsmart to see if they started selling bunnies.


----------



## Spring (Jul 11, 2007)

For food and hay and everything I usually get it at pet supply stores and feed stores. We mainly just buy our dog's food at PetsMart. Will have to find somewhere else though!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm very disappointed in Petsmart, the fact that thye don't sell rabbits is the main reason I shop there. They also just reciently bought the Superpet chain up here, who do sell rabbits, and that was seen as a being an end to that but I guess not. :X


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Ugh! No!!

Its the only pet store that doesn't sell rabbits, which is why I shopped there!

Hopefully they'll relize that their just going to LOSE money from customers not going there anymore, rather than gain it from selling rabbits. Even though I know thats not true, because so many people who know NOTHING about rabbits are going to buy them now 

Ah...any more good news?


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2007)

In my area PetCo sells rabbits and theyare rather expensive (they are spayed/neutered) I don't shop there although I have been there to "check it out" I observed lots of animals in small cages not very clean and employees who didn't really seem to know much about them. Their prices are high and the health of some of the animals was questionable. 

Petsmart doesn't sell rabbits as far as I know (I just recently quit working part time there) they do however have an adoption area (local humane society) where they house and care for cats/kittens at their own cost for the humane society. I have yet to see a sick animal for sale in any petsmart store. Obviously at times they do have sick animals but they are removed from the sale floor, taken to the vet and in a quarantine/hospital room where they can be treated and hopefully returned to the sale floor. If any animal has a medical issue or problem with temperment the store will not sell them but rather try to adopt them to an appropriate home.

In my own personal opinion Petsmart out does any of the pet chain stores when it comes to caring for their animals, helping to raise money for homeless animals, educating the public, etc. 

*Hopefully* they are not selling but rather housing rabbits for the humane society to adopt to new homes


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Ah...any more good news?



Yep.....you can always shop online or at places that don't sell animals in a bad way !




*:carrotAmy*


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 12, 2007)

This is so upsetting :tears2:



you know this is why I don't shop at places that sells bunnies. 

My Lucky came from a pet store his old owner could not care for him (so they say) and he sat in that store for a month, I saw him and they told us they were going to feed him to a snake if no one got him in the next week. so I went home thought about it went back a few days later and noticed he was gone, I asked and they said he was in the snake cage I freaked out and luckly for them he had only been hit by the snake once cutting his ear I thank god I got there when I did cause I have now had him for over a year and he is my best bunny friend. 

If they start to sell Bunnies they loose my business!!!!!


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't blame the stores for adding to the population. I think every bunny needs a home and they deserve one no matter where they come from. I blame the irresponsible owners who do uneducated buys or just buys the animal because it looks cute. It's the consumers fault not the stores. If people would be more educated about the animals before they make their decisions then we wouldn't have this problem as much whether pet stores sold rabbits or not. Just because an animal is adopted at a shelter it doesn't mean that the animal is going to be permanently with the owner. If you ask me, shelters don't "interview" as well as they should. I'll still be shopping there........rabbits or no rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2007)

It is up to the store to care for them correctly and to keep them in humane conditions.

To not just sell to anyone. I have three buns from stores, not once did anyone question me or anything.


----------



## karona (Jul 12, 2007)

Our store dosnt sell rabbits or dogs or cats but has an area for the 3 local shelters to house a few for adoption!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

I am not sure when all stores will start selling rabbits. I haven't found a date yet. It could take a few more months for some of the stores near us, who knows.


*Chickenlittle....*but if the stores didn't start carrying rabbits in the first place, then there wouldn't be those irrisponsible people buying them.

:dunno

I live in a semi-small town where I only know ONE woman who has house bunnies, two of them and purchased from breeders. I go into Petco sometimes just to look at the fish and stuff, and rabbits come and go like nothing there. I always wonder who buys them and where they end up...in a town like mine. Now that PETsMART is going to start selling rabbits, maybe at lower cost than Petco....those rabbits will come and go as well....and the Petco rabbit sales will slow down in my area.

I can only hope that the bunnies in my town are going to good homes, as I never see rabbits advertised in classifieds around here. It really makes you wonder if they ended up in a great home....or are left sitting inside in a little cage with no toys or anyway. Or even worse......sitting outside in this 100+ degree weather with little care.


:?



*:carrotAmy*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 12, 2007)

i use to work at a petsmart as a groomer, dont get me started on that debacle of an experience, and they always brag about how they dont sell cats and dogs. So why if they dont sell cats and dogs and they have rescue's and spca's come and adopt out there animals, why dont they do that for all animals. i mean it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure that cats and dogs are not the only things sitting in shelters, there are birds, lizards, turtles, fish, rabbits, mice. blah, blah, blah , etc. there are also rescue groups for everything that they could let come into there store and use space. They brag about saving cats and dogs lives but what about the other animals that could really benefit from them.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Chickenlittle586 wrote: *


> I don't blame the stores for adding to the population. I think every bunny needs a home and they deserve one no matter where they come from. I blame the irresponsible owners who do uneducated buys or just buys the animal because it looks cute. It's the consumers fault not the stores. If people would be more educated about the animals before they make their decisions then we wouldn't have this problem as much whether pet stores sold rabbits or not. Just because an animal is adopted at a shelter it doesn't mean that the animal is going to be permanently with the owner. If you ask me, shelters don't "interview" as well as they should. I'll still be shopping there........rabbits or no rabbits.





*I agree with what your saying, BUT it's not like PETsMART is going to be selling rabbits that are already alive, they are going to be breeding more rabbits, which personally, I don't think we have room in the world for. And let's face it, it is much easier to just go to a petstore and buy a bunny, then adopt one from a shelter. What im trying to say is that this is going to bring more bunnies into the world, and based on how many people buy dogs/cats from PETsMART, ALOT mroe bunnies, so less bunnies from shelters are going to be adopted.
*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> i use to work at a petsmart as a groomer



You too? Eh, I was a bather. I never got to hear the "dirties" of the world beyond that glass window....HAHA.


Beh, I like how PETsMART prices their animals as "pets" and not "feeders", like Petco. Mice at PETsMART sell for $4.99 here.....where at Petco they sell for $1.99. I have even had Petco employees ask me "Is this rat for a snake or a pet?".

Grrr. I am just curious to see how much the rabbits will sell for at PETsMART and if they are the "Boutique Bunnies" from Marshall Farms.


I am sending an email to the corp right now.



*:carrotAmy*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 12, 2007)

> You too? Eh, I was a bather. I never got to hear the "dirties" of the world beyond that glass window....HAHA.


i was there about 1 1/2years and i finally had enough of the neglect,just in the grooming room, and walked out and never went back


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

[align=center]I decided to call the corp instead with a list of questions.....
:tantrum:


[/align][align=left] 

*When will stores start to sell rabbits?*[/align][align=left] *What will the rabbits be priced at?*

 *What breeding mill will the rabbits be shipped to stores from?*

*Will PETsMART stores be constructing new rabbit displays inside the stores?*

 *PETsMART claims to be so big on finding homes for homless cats and dogs and that is why PETsMART doesn't sell cats and dogs in the store, but rather adopts them out through local shelters....BUT...Did you know that pet rabbits are the 3rd most popular house pet companion in the U.S.?*

[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]*Why has PETsMART decided to sell rabbits in their stores, when hundreds of rabbits die in shelters across the U.S. each day, just like cats and dogs?!*
[/align][align=left]





[/align] 

[align=left]Hrm...that was my list....I just called....and the lady said "As far as I know of right now....I don't know about the sales of any rabbits."


Uhhh...okay....who else is confused? Who else wants to try and call and find out?



*:carrotAmy*
[/align]


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> *Chickenlittle586 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't blame the stores for adding to the population. I think every bunny needs a home and they deserve one no matter where they come from. I blame the irresponsible owners who do uneducated buys or just buys the animal because it looks cute. It's the consumers fault not the stores. If people would be more educated about the animals before they make their decisions then we wouldn't have this problem as much whether pet stores sold rabbits or not. Just because an animal is adopted at a shelter it doesn't mean that the animal is going to be permanently with the owner. If you ask me, shelters don't "interview" as well as they should. I'll still be shopping there........rabbits or no rabbits.
> ...


Well, i do think you are right about bringing more buns in the world that we dont' have room for the begin with. The thing that saddens me is that, no matter what anyone does, we can't stop this from happening. If petsmart doens't do it, then some other company will. That's why i think that people need to be educated before they buy an animal and that's what REALLY p.o's me.


----------



## osprey (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw this on another rabbit forum. It comes from Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary, and is an interesting idea about how to approach Petsmart:

One of our volunteers sent us some insight on how best to get your message across to the corporate office of PetSmart:
Hi, everybody! 

This struck me as extremely odd, given that the House Rabbit Society is one of the Petsmart Charities. I used to work for Petsmart, and my former boss is now the store manager at the new Petsmart location near my current job (too weird!). So, when I cruised in yesterday morning to buy some bun litter, I asked him about this bunny initiative. 


He tells me that they're test-marketing this idea in just a few stores, and that it will"only" be dwarf rabbits. <*giggle*> Not that that makes it the least bit better, but I gotta give himpoints for at least attempting to set my mind at ease. I know what he meant. 


My Dad is borrowing my car, so I'll be stranded at work (or "The Plantation", as we like to call it) all day today. Tomorrow, however, I'll go back over and ask him if there's a specific person or persons we should address letters to. 
In the meantime, I have a suggestion. I currently work in a department that handles both written and phoned-in complaints. I know from my own personal experience that multi-page rants do NOT get you what you want. They DO bring out people's spiteful side, though: not only does your request get denied, you usually get made fun of for a few hours, too. Threats to refuse to patronize a place will just elicit eye-rolls: for every one personthatdoesn't buying stuff there, there's eight that will. There are no words to describe your individual insignificance in the grand scheme of things. I'm just telling you what really happens here! 


Given that, and what I know about the way Petsmart corporate thinks, I would advise a different approach. If you live with a bun -- andespecially if yourbun wasarescue -- write and tell them your furry friend's story. If there was abuse, if there was neglect, or if there was just a lonely little lagomorph languishing at a shelter, tell them all about it. Tell them how your bunny came to live with you, and how he/she has become a part of your life. And send pictures. Good pictures. Show them that your bunny is very much a member of your family -- just like a dog, a cat, or even your kids! Let them see the condos, the piles of toys, the play places just for your bun (and if your bunny has his/her own room, they've really gotta see that!). Show them your bun at play: binkying across the living room; skating across a hardwood floor; investigating the grocery bags; tormenting the cat;trying to fly a plastic bag (my guy's personal favorite pastime); climbing the bookcase; watching t.v.; inspecting your cleaning job; begging for treats; modeling that birthday hat you bought him....whatever your bun is into. And if you have a Senior Bun (8 or older), definitely tell them how your relationship with your wise old friend has grown and changed over the years. 


Our goal is to alter their perception of rabbits-as-pets. Pictures and stories give things a depth and meaning that cold hard stats and nasty words never will, in large part because people can relate to them. People forget numbers, but images remain. Think about it. 


So, my bunny biographers get those pens,keyboards and cameras going! Hard copies arebetter than e-mails (give them something they can touch; make it real!), but one more thing: if you can help it, try not to use white paper or envelopes. Something with a little color to it will stand out in heaps of mail that cross this person's desk, and likely pique their curiosity. If you're able tosend your lettervia USPS Priority Mail, that's even better: when you've got twenty envelopes on your desk and one of those, something about thosebig Priority envelopes always makes you wanna open them first!


peace, love, and nose wiggles, 


Jackie Thorne


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

I have recieved a reply back from PETsMART....a bogus reply.


[align=left]_Dear Ms. Gregorio,
_[/align] _Thank you for taking the time to contact PetSmart concerning our decision to carry Dwarf Rabbits. _
_Although the majority of our adoption services focus on dogs and cats, we also facilitate adoptions of small pets. PetSmart partners with 40 rabbit-only shelters and many other rabbit-friendly shelters in the U.S. and Canada. Almost every state and province in North America has a shelter that supports rabbit adoption. Pet Parents who are looking for a more mature pet may be interested in information available about an adoption center in the area. _
_PetSmart also realizes the concern for the pet population and is only selling spayed and neutered dwarf rabbits. Our rabbits have been bred by reputable breeders under the guidance of our PetSmart veterinarians and come with our Vet Assured guarantee. All of our animals also have a 14 day guarantee._
_We understand that a rabbit may not be the right pet for everyone and discourage impulse buying of any pet. We spend time educating potential customers on the proper care and attention needed for each pet. We only sell pets that we believe make good companions. Our customers trust us to provide them with healthy, well-cared for pets and we take that responsibility seriously._
_Once again we appreciate you contacting us with your concerns._
_Here are the answers to your questions..._
[align=left]_When will stores start to sell rabbits?Sales started July 9th in our stores. However this is only a test in the first 20 stores. We will have another 20 stores that will be receiving rabbits July 30th._[/align] [align=left]_What will the rabbits be priced at? Since our rabbits are spayed or neutered and our focus is to find the right home for the right pet we have chosen to price our rabbits at $99.99. This is not an impulse retail, so it requires the pet parent to stop and think through their purchase._[/align] [align=left]_Will PETsMART stores be constructing new rabbit displays inside the stores? We have made adaptations to our habitats to meet USDA standards for our companion rabbits.

I hope this information helps and thank you for choosing PetSmart._[/align] _Sincerely,
Amanda Maloney
Pet Safety Specialist





_Dwarf rabbits? *Lies*.
Reputable breeders? *Lies*...*cough* Marshall Farms *cough*




What I don't understand is why they don't sell already spayed/neutered cats and dogs in their store. Why are rabbits any different?


I am so frustrated, grrr.


----------



## lagadvocate (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all, there was a lot of discussion about Petco's sale of rabbits a few months ago on another rabbit forum. The biggest point of debatewas that the rabbits were being neutered as early as 6-7 weeks old. Of course, these rabbits were coming from Marshall Farms:X. There were arguments from both sides--one being that the long term effects (if any) from such an early neuter are yet unknown. Another being that the surgery posed an increased risk of death since the rabbits were so young.

After reading about it so much I decided to visit my local Petco to see what was up. They did indeed have neutered/spayed baby rabbits forsale for about $100.00. The ironic/sad part was that there was another rabbitlaying in a weathered cage not 20 feet from the babies. It had a sign on it saying not to stickfingers in the cage becauseshe bit. I asked astore associate abouther and she said that someone had dumped her there a few days prior. The rabbit looked depressed and angry. Who could blame her? Herentire life was probably spent in thatpathetic cage. Talk about an in storead for why people shouldn'tget rabbits on impulse.

I hate petstores thatsell rabbits. It seems like a never ending battle for those of us who treasure these remarkable creatures

To me, it's wrong and is just Petco's way of trying to "appear" responsible. How tragic that Petsmart is following suit.:cry2


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2007)

_Our rabbits have been bred by reputable breeders <<<< are these like the "reputable" breeders that pet stores get there puppy mill dogs from :shock:_


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I think we should all just write/visit/email/call our local PetSmart store and pressure them to feature adoptable rabbit, like they do with cats and dogs. We should point out to them that this would solve both problems - homeless rabbits and boost their sales of rabbit thingies!


----------



## Spring (Jul 13, 2007)

Hopefully the trial with PetsMart selling rabbits will fall flat on it's face. I know if the local PetsMart here started selling rabbits people would be very unwise to buy one at $99.99 (More since it would be CAN $$) when you can adopt one for $50 at the local SPCA that's probably what.. less than half hour away? Guess they are counting on impulse buyers. Heck, even local pet stores have rabbits for $30-$40 or less, so I don't see people paying that much for a rabbit in PetsMart. 

"_We understand that a rabbit may not be the right pet for everyone and discourage impulse buying of any pet" _I laughed at that. Never have I walked into a pet store and seen the person working there ever question the person buying the animal, let alone trying to discourage impulse buyers. Somepet store workersmight discourage a person that's obviously buying a pet on impulse, but most couldn't care less. 

I like the idea of sending emails with cute picts of my guys with a short little blurb with it. I like that idea instead of an angry rant! Although I would like to do that to let off some steam, but I know it wouldn't get me any farther with them.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 13, 2007)

I went to Petsmart yesterday and mine still hasn't started selling rabbits. I hope it doesn't. I don't buy my bunny's stuff there, but I take my dog for walks there all the time. 


t.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 13, 2007)

I like Petsmart. But if they start selling bunnies I will not buy form them again. So few places dont sell pets. If they sell buns it will leave one major chain and a few independant stores thatdont sell animals. As for discouragind impules buys, most places dont care. Its just a sale like selling a dog toy. Petsmart wants to sell rabbit to boost sales of rabbit stuff. That shows that their bottom line is still a sale. They will put the life of an animal above money. It would be like Toys R us selling babies to increase sales.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> It would be like Toys R us selling babies to increase sales.



I like how you put that, smart thinking!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2007)

What annoys me is thatthe rabbit rescue I volunteer for holds adoption events at a local Petsmart at least 1-2 times a month. We are so overwhelmed with rabbits it is sad. There is even a waiting list for owner surrenders and shelters looking to rehome. This really bites.


----------



## osprey (Jul 14, 2007)

We hold adoption shows at Petsmart twice a month too. There are always dog and cat rescues there at the same time we are. I just don't know what Petsmart is thinking on this one.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just to add more fuel to the fire here is an article from 2000 stating that Petsmart will not sell rabbits.



On the Side of Angels

Publication: Retail Merchandiser Date: Saturday, July 1 2000



While PETsMART may not sell dogs or cats, it does sell fish, birds and hamstersÂbut there is a limit as to what animals can be sold."We try to stay on the side of angels with all animals," says Philip Francis, chairman/president/CEO of PETsMART Inc. "We do not sell certain animals for specific reasons."Many pet retailers sell iguanas, and while PETsMART sells iguana food and habitats, the chain does not sell actual iguanas. Iguanas grow large over a two-year period often requiring as many as three or four habitats and tend to become nasty as they age."We could sell a cute, baby iguana, but nine months later when the iguana is on its fourth habitat and spits at its owners when they walk within a foot, we think that reflects badly on us and on future pet ownership," says Francis. "We'd rather forego the sale when we know 90 percent of the people are going to be unhappy in 18 months."Although it does sell food and cages for them, PETsMART does not sell ferrets because when owners become tired of them they are often released into the wild. According to Francis, as long as the ferrets last in the wild they decimate the wild bird population. Nor will the chain sell salt-water fish, because when they're caught in the wild it destroys coral reef.Rabbits are also taboo. Six weeks before the Easter holiday bunnies become popular pet purchases, but 10 days later the majority of them wind up in shelters. For this reason, PETsMART will not sell rabbits, but it will carry rabbit food and supplies. However, the company does allow the humane societies/animal shelters to bring rabbits to the Luv-A-Pet-Adoption Centers in the hopes of finding homes for them."Our brand name stands for ethics, quality, health and good care for animals and we're always willing to forego the short run marginal sale because our standards are higher and our ethics are little bit better," says Francis.


Insert comments here........


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 14, 2007)

I think the quote that pla725 posted should be sent back to Petsmart to remind them of their own standards that they apparently forgot about...
 
Jessi


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2007)

That thought crossed my mind.

What is even funnier is that both women who founded the rescue work for Petsmart. One is a groomer and the other a trainer. I emailed them last night about this. I haven't heard back. 


Just heard back from the rescue. Here's their concern:

_We were afraid of this. We were told because there is a rescue in place here that they would not be sold. However, that left the stores where there was no rescue in place._

_If they can construct a rabbit display to sell, why can't they construct a rabbit display for rescue. And, how will they handle the return of a rabbit after a year?_


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2007)

Went to Petsmart today.

Themanager was busywith a dog obedience class.

NASAP (an animalrescue), was busy with a major cat adoption day.







I asked an employee, if they would start selling rabbits. She didn't know, but thought it was a good idea. 
She said it would be easy to set up a rabbit display in their small animal section.
I left the store without buying anything.

Rainbows! :sad:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2007)

The rescue I volunteer for is not happy at all with this. We depend on Petsmart as a funding source. We get a donation from them for every adoption. Actually it is our primary source of funds, outside of the generosity of the public and adoption and surrender fees. 

We are discussing this issue and how to deal with this. At the very least we will write letters.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2007)

I know for a fact that my PETsMART in town will start selling bunnies. The only bunny rescues around here are 1 1/2 hours away in Phoenix, and they have their own PETsMARTs to hold adoption events at.

I haven't vistited my PETsMART yet. I think I am too scared to. I do, however, know the manager of the store...if conditions are bad, I will let him know. My PETsMART is excellent at keeping everything clean though.


Gah .


----------



## pla725 (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought I would bump this up. I am sending my letter tomorrow.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 16, 2007)

HRS's response and letter to Petsmart:

http://www.rabbit.org/hrs-info/petsmart_release.html

http://www.rabbit.org/hrs-info/petsmart_letter.html


What You Can Do Regarding PetSmart's Sale of Rabbits

Please let PetSmart know that you are unhappy with their decision to sell
rabbits in their stores, rather than reach out to more rabbit rescue groups
to expand their rabbit adoption programs. Please send PetSmart a polite
letter or email, or give them a call to let them know of your concerns, via
the contact information below:

Email: http://www.petsmart.com/global/customerservice/contactUsForm.jsp
Phone: (800) 738-1385
Fax: (623) 580-6502
Snail mail:
PetSmart, Inc.
19601 North 27th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85027


----------



## Spring (Jul 16, 2007)

I sent my nice polite email in.. wonder how many emails they are getting regarding this, I hope a lot :?.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm fine tuning my response letter. I should have out in the mail in the next couple of days. I know other people in my rescue are also going to send letters.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, that letter from the HRS was great. I really hope they can change PETsMART's mind about this.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 19, 2007)

I mailed and emailed Petsmart. The response to my email was the usual corporate canned response. They did add this to their website. It is called the Dwarf Rabbit Test.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=196265&p=factset02


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

They are selling them at pet stores in Phoenix :grumpy:. I still haven't checked my store here in Prescott.


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2007)

That article is the biggest load of bull poop I have ever read.. Talk about trying to put a pretty face on a situation.Why PetsMart just didn't increase rabbitadoptions as their test instead of selling them beats me, all comes down to money.

No more shopping at PetSMart for me!!:grumpy:


----------



## Greta (Jul 21, 2007)

Apparently petsmart thinks a good way to deal with this whole thing is to feed you a nice, big load of syrupy corporate BS and give you a smiley face sticker. Can you put a smiley face sticker on the many bunnies that are sitting in shelters waiting to be PTS simply because no one wants them and call it a job well done? I don't think so! 

Petsmart has always made a name for itself as a decently pro-adoption store, which is why I shop there. Since they say they promote adoptions, why don't they practice what they preach and just kick up the adoptions a notch instead of selling breeder mill dwarves? This "test" is bad, both for the bunnies in the shelters and those unfortunate breeder mill bunnies. I'm drafting an email right now.

:tantrum: :tears2:



*sigh* Alright, I'm done ranting now. I'll get off the soap box.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2007)

Hopefully they will come to their senses. I hope they have little sales of rabbits in their stores.

I am suprised the letter from the HRS didn't change their mind.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

http://network.bestfriends.org/truth/news/17039.html


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2007)

I am going to see if I can get to my PETsMART today. If they are selling rabbits in the Phoenix stores and headquarters is in Phoenix.....why would they not just throw some bunnies in our store that is 2 hours away?


Question....is it the Corporation that decides which store to put rabbits in....or do the head managers of the store get the choice?


----------



## Greta (Jul 21, 2007)

Any news? :expressionless


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to go. It's been a rather lazy day here....especially with all the rain that we have been getting. Hopefully I can make it out there tomorrow.

I don't want to call my store either. I don't want them to think that I am someone showing positive interest in the sale of bunnies in the store.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

I am on a Yahoo group and they have been talking about PETsMART's rabbit sales....and they had a good idea that I would like to share here....



Mail in your Pet Perks cards along with a letter stating why you will no longer need the card anymore.


----------



## Spring (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a good idea! I might do that. I just need to find another place that sells my dogs organic food.. he has allergies and that's one of the only foods that agree with him. So I might have to keep going there for the certain food.. but I won't be picking up anything else that's for sure!

:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I am on a Yahoo group and they have been talking about PETsMART's rabbit sales....and they had a good idea that I would like to share here....
> 
> 
> 
> Mail in your Pet Perks cards along with a letter stating why you will no longer need the card anymore.



The one I mentioned?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am on a Yahoo group and they have been talking about PETsMART's rabbit sales....and they had a good idea that I would like to share here....
> ...




It was either that one or the local rabbit group that we have here. I can't remember .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

Petitions

http://network.bestfriends.org/Petitions/Detail.aspx?pn=5

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/rabbits/index.html


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, I went to my PETsMART the other day and asked if they were going to be selling rabbits, and the employee said, "No, I haven't heard anything about it", and there is no construction going on in the store.

So, I guess my store is in the clear for now.


----------



## Spring (Jul 29, 2007)

I went to my store yesterday and theyhadn't either, so hopefully it stays that way. They were selling two white pigeons though whichwas odd to me :S. Never seen a pigeons in a pet store! I think they were pigeons, wouldn't imagine them to be doves..


----------



## pla725 (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't heardif any of the stores in my area are selling rabbits. The two founders of the rescue I volunteer for actually work at Petsmart and they haven't heard anything either.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 1, 2007)

Petsmart's response to the HRS letter.

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/19/196265/7_24_PetSmart_Response.pdf

I received a letter in response to mine as well.


----------



## Spring (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm so fed up with PetsMart.. They just choose to ignore the situation to make money off the sales of these poor critters.

Hopefully they'll come to their senses soon and end this 'test'.


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, this certainly stinks. Ivolunteer in the Petsmart every Sunday (with the county animal shelter, I help with the dogs and cats). Occasionally, we and sometimes other groups do bring buns into the store for adoption. I wish they would do it more often. I think this is a bad idea, but people do come in and ask for rabbits.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2007)

*We have both PetCo and PetSmart within reasonable driving distance. A while back I bought a rabbit from a PetCo store as she looked tired of sitting in her little cage and in great need of TLC.*

*The employees there are friendly and the store is clean - - - I was actually there to buy some aquarium supplies for my blue lobsters. Anyway they said this bunny was an Eng. angora. Since I own a pair of pedigreed Eng. angoras ; I'm familiar with their appearance and I knew that this bun was a very pretty BEW Jersy Wooly. But I didn't say anything and just asked a little about the bun's background. *

*The store employee said that a few days prior ; a dozen or so buns were dropped off at a local animal rescue. This bun was one of them. Being familiar with the animal rescue mentioned.....I called them later that day and confirmed that 13 buns were dropped off. The girl I talked to sounded a bit inexperienced and related the info. that the buns were left in a large cardboard box by person or persons unknown ( at the front entrance and then drove off without entering the building ) .*

*I had to say something then , but stayed polite . "What about the 65.$ fee you guys charge for dropping off one rabbit ? I mean, could'nt somone have jotted down their license plate or something ? When a lady at my son's school dropped of a tattooed and pedigreed REW eng. angora - - at your rescue sometime back, you charged her 65.$ You can't charge one person fora rabbit and make no effort for somone who drops off 13. "*

*The girl replied that animal welfare officers were already checking with rabbit breeders and rabbit show people in the area to see if it was one of them. She said that the welfare/humane people were checking online rabbits breeders and calling their homes andplaces of business.*

*This is a long post with a long rabbit trail :biggrin2:; but now I know a little bit of our new bun's background. Two weeks after I purchased her, she surprised us with 2 little kits ! I had not palpated her as I didn't reallythink she'dbe pregnant - - really should have expected it.......*

*One morning as I went to feed her ; there on a pile of fur were twowhite-pink balls that jumped and wiggled. The mom is very tiny and a dwarf nest box worked fine for her.*

*We've named miss BEW jersy wooly .... Chimera. Her eyes are almost purple , or maybe a light violet. I'll try to post pic.s tomorrow. She seems to have been a house bunny . She's very gentle and when I let her run around the kitchen, she immediately finds one of our two rugs to flop down on ; never even seems to notice or mind people walking by !*

*Sorry I got off topic from PetSmart/PetCo. I don't have anything against them; EXCEPT...when these two stores ( or a rescue ) sell/adopt a rabbit, THEY need to take responsibility if they sell an alreadypregnant animal. Just my opinion.*

*Kadish Tolesa*


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 3, 2007)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote: *


> *THEY need to take responsibility if they sell an alreadypregnant animal. Just my opinion.*




Well, my Petco sells "Boutique Bunnies" from Marshall Farms, so they are already neutered at an extremely young age.

PETsMART claims that they will be selling already altered buns, again...at a very young age.



Usually Petco and PETsMART won't give a crap if they sell a pregnant hamster, gerbil, rat, mouse, ect. You can probably take your receipt back to them with pictures of the babies and the mother that they came from. I would probably think that the least they would do would be to offer to take all the babies and the mom back and refund your money.

:rollseyes


----------



## pla725 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like Petsmart has started to rethink their "test" to sell rabbits. This email was forward to me through the rescue I volunteer for.

*Fellow rescuers,*

*I am pleased to report that Petsmart has decided not to roll out the second set of 20 test stores. The evaluation and analyzing of the initial test data will take place over the next couple of months.*

*Approximately 40 rabbit specific rescues have returned their surveys. Thank you, if you have already sent yours back to Petsmart. If you have not hadthe chance yet,Kit has extended the deadline date.*

*The more data we provide, the more information we give Kit to help us.*

*Thank you again,*

*Erika Smith Royal*
*Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue*


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes! WOOHOO! :biggrin2:Although I have to say I've lost the little respect I already had for PetsMart forselliing rabbits..I still have to buy my dogs food there, but nothing for the bunny girls and boy.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds great  I'm glad they've decided not to continue this any more than they have (I'd really rather they not "Sell" any animal, as not just rabbits and dogs and cats come from bad situations. -Any- responsible animal breeder cares enough about their animals to not sell en masse to pet stores, so the only places they get them from are bad.) 
I hope they won't make any more crazy decisions like that in the future


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

*Woo!*

Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue in a rescue in Phoenix, about 2 hours from me :biggrin2:.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just heard that the Petsmart store located in Deptford, NJ is one of the "Test" sites. I'm going there on Saturday to check it out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 12, 2007)

IF anyone would like to contact Jennifer Ericsson regarding her "brilliant 
statements" in a recent article. please do so here:
Jennifer Ericsson, 623-587-2177

Hare-raising complaints: PetSmart creates stir with animal groups

Sara Murray
The Arizona Republic
Aug. 6, 2007 04:55 PM
PetSmart Inc. has begun breeding and test selling dwarf rabbits in a handful 
of stores nationwide - including in Arizona - and the move isn't sitting well 
with animal-adoption groups.

Shelters and other rescue agencies are threatening to end their partnerships 
with the Phoenix-based company because they say the retailer is contributing 
to the overpopulation of the furry critters and reneging on a previously made 
commitment not to sell certain pets, including kittens, puppies and rabbits.

"It's sort of a personal slap in the face," said Margo DeMello, 
administrative director of the House Rabbit Society's Albuquerque chapter. "They've always 
been the good guys in terms of the large retailers."

Other large retailers, including Petco, already sell rabbits. PetSmart, 
however, historically has limited its sales to small pets, such as fish and 
hamsters.

The company, which for years has worked with rescue groups to adopt out 
puppies and kittens and the like, said this week that, despite the new rabbit 
policy, it has no plans to sell dogs or cats.

Millions of those animals are surrendered to shelters and euthanized each 
year, but statistics on bunnies are harder to come by.

"We certainly don't doubt that there are rabbits in shelters that need 
homes," PetSmart spokeswoman Jennifer Ericsson said. "But we also know that there 
are people seeking pets that have been bred and want to have that pet from the 
start," she said.

Test program
Rabbit sales began the week of July 9 and are taking place in 25 stores 
nationwide. That number could expand to a maximum of 40 stores, Ericsson said. 
During the test phase, the company will gauge community interest, community 
feedback and overpopulation concerns before deciding whether to make the sales 
permanent. The company has declined to say how long the test program will last or 
which stores are involved, but at least one local store, the PetSmart at 7290 
W. Bell Road in Glendale, already is selling the fuzzy creatures.

On a recent weekday, the store display of roughly a half-dozen bunnies was 
met mostly with coos and cries of "Daddy, can I have one?" But at least one 
customer said she was disappointed in the store's decision to sell the animals.

"I was hoping they would be more controlled about what they sell in there," 
said Glendale resident Debbie Thompson. "They're cute and cuddly, but you have 
to be a responsible pet owner."

PetSmart is selling the rabbits for $99.99, hoping the price will deter 
impulse buyers, according to the company's Web site. In addition, all the animals 
are spayed and neutered.

The retailer also is allowing customers to return the pets within 14 days, 
and it plans to suspend rabbit sales in the two weeks leading up to Easter.

But DeMello said the safeguards are inadequate and she fears that many 
animals will end up being surrendered to shelters, where they face an uncertain 
future.

Backlash
Other animal-rescue groups echo her concerns.

The Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue, for example, already has suspended its 
adoptions with PetSmart. The company says it won't reinstitute its partnership 
with the retailer until the company stops selling the animals.

"A lot of the rescue community feels that rabbits are the beginning," said 
Erika Smith Royal, president and founder of the Scottsdale-based rescue group. 
"Once they start with rabbits, it's only logical that kittens and puppies will 
follow."

Ericsson, however, says the company has no such plans.

Nationwide 6 million to 8 million cats and dogs enter shelters each year, and 
about 3 million to 4 million are euthanized, according to Humane Society 
estimates. The Arizona Humane Society alone euthanized 29,557 animals last year.

Animal-activist groups cite rabbits as the third-most surrendered pet, but 
most shelters lump rabbits in with other animals for record-keeping purposes, 
which can lead to unreliable data.

PetSmart, however, says that the number of rabbit surrenders is very small 
compared with canines and felines. According to the company's own adoption data, 
only 2,000 bunnies have been adopted from PetSmart stores in the last two 
years. That's out of more than 730,000 adoptions.

And Ericsson believes it would be shortsighted of rescue agencies to suspend 
their adoptions at local PetSmart stores because of the new policy.

"I would think it's unfortunate on their part, and (on the) part of the 
animals if they kind of cut off one extension of their ability to adopt out pets," 
she said.

DeMello, said she expects many House Rabbit Society chapters to cease doing 
business with local PetSmarts, but said it's a tough decision.

"Do we continue to avail (the animals) to the local store that's been helpful 
to us?" she asked. "(Or) do you want to send a larger message to the 
corporation? "

Reach the reporter at [email protected] arizonarepublic. com or 602-444-8764.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 12, 2007)

Petsmart has updated the information on their Petsmart facts site:

PetSmart is testing the sale of spayed and neutered dwarf rabbits as part of the selection of small pets we offer for sale. The test currently involves 25 stores across the country. We recognize this may create some questions and concerns, so here are some details of the program. 

About our spayed and neutered dwarf rabbits

â¢ Dwarf rabbits are a type of domestic European rabbit (Oryctolagus cuniculus). They are much smaller than their larger cousins, but are capable of inbreeding and are not recognized as a separate species. 


o They are about 10-20 inches in body size and up to 4-5 pounds in body weight when full grown and can live to be 6-10 years old. 
o They are gentle and social. They enjoy the companionship of other dwarf rabbits, especially if they are raised together.​â¢ All dwarf rabbits purchased from PetSmart are already spayed or neutered thus resulting in a calmer, less aggressive adult. The practice of spaying and neutering these rabbits also helps to control the pet population and reduces the risk of ovarian cancer in females. 

â¢ Since these rabbits are spayed or neutered and our focus is to find the right home for the right pet, we have chosen to price the rabbits at $99.99. At this price, the pet parent is much more inclined to stop and think through their purchase rather than buy on impulse, a practice PetSmart strongly discourages.

â¢ Our rabbits have been bred by reputable breeders under the guidance of our PetSmart veterinarians and come with our Vet Assured guarantee. Also, because of the specialized nature of rabbit care, the cost of spay/neutering can vary from $50-$75 in low cost clinics to hundreds of dollars in metropolitan areas, so, the rabbits PetSmart offers are a great value.

â¢ All small pets purchased at PetSmart receive the Vet Assured promise of health and wellness plus a 14-day satisfaction guarantee. Vet Assured is our exclusive veterinarian designed care program that helps to ensure your new pet is healthy.


About the test

â¢ In-store tests provide us an opportunity to better understand the myriad of issues involved with introducing a new pet, including but certainly not limited to the relationship between sales and adoptions when applicable. If we chose to expand the test or to implement rabbit sales throughout our system, it will be only after we are convinced that we have full understanding of all the issues and that we can provide this pet to homes in a responsible and ethical manner. 

â¢ We only sell pets that we believe make good companions. So, we thoughtfully study these options and carefully test when making a decision to sell a specific pet. We seek customers who enjoy the companionship and bond of a pet. Our customers trust us to provide them with healthy, well-cared for pets. We take that responsibility seriously. 

â¢ As with our other pets, we take our responsibility seriously when it comes to selling them. We make sure our associates are well equipped to answer customersâ questions about the pet and determine if itâs the right fit. We provide customers with the tools to help them make a responsible decision and deliver the proper care and attention needed for their pet. 

â¢ Rabbits unquestionably enjoy popularity as pets, but comprehensive information about relinquishment, homelessness and euthanasia relative to the well-documented dog and cat situation, is more difficult to come by. We're working to get a better understanding of this situation during the test.

â¢ Weâll conduct follow up random surveys with our customers as part of the test program to determine what their experience is like with their new pet.

â¢ We wonât sell rabbits in the two weeks preceding Easter. 

â¢ For competitive reasons, we choose not to provide specific details of how long the test will last or if, when or where the program might be expanded to other stores; however, we hope to have preliminary data as early as late September or early October.


About adoptions

â¢ Our decision to sell dwarf rabbits does not change our relationship with adoption agencies who facilitate rabbit adoptions. Our customers like to have a choice when deciding to add a pet to their family so weâll continue to support in-store adoptions of rabbits in addition to selling this specific variety of rabbit in select stores. 

â¢ PetSmart partners with 40 rabbit-only shelters and many other rabbit-friendly shelters in the U.S. and Canada. Almost every state and province in North America has a shelter that supports rabbit adoption. Since 2002, PetSmart stores have adopted out 2,900 rabbits. By comparison, the company has adopted out more than 1.8 million dogs and cats in that same time frame. Pet Parents who are looking for a more mature pet may be interested in information available about an adoption center in the area. Our store associates can provide referrals.



I checked out the Deptford Petsmart. No rabbits. Someone is checking with the source of that info because they heard different.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 12, 2007)

Next time I am in Phoenix area (I think in 2 weesk)....I am going to the Glendale store to take pictures for every one and check it out. I will even ask the employees rabbit relation questions and have them take me through the store and help me decide on a cage, food, toys, ect. Then come home and email my (probably horrible) experience to PETsMART.

I wouldn't doubt all the rabbits are scared to death of humans, just like Petco's "Boutique Bunnies". Which means most rabbits will be seen as "boring and dumb" to most new bunny owners that purchase these rabbits....and later end up for sale on Craigslist, roaming the streets, or in a shelter.


----------



## Spring (Aug 12, 2007)

Good idea.

I agree with rescues not wanting to keep partnership with PetsMart.. the rabbits PetsMart sells will most likely end up with the rescue or worse anyways.. :rollseyes

Just ignorance on PetsMart's part.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 12, 2007)

"We certainly don't doubt that there are rabbits in shelters that need 
homes," PetSmart spokeswoman Jennifer Ericsson said. "But we also know that we don't really care and we just want to make money" she really means


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

I found this ad on the Criagslist site for Phoenix, AZ...

_"I have the cutest little white bunny i just got from petsmart about 6 weeks ago for 100 dollars. I have two cats and now a puppy and i dont have enough time for the lil lady. The cats try to play with her and the bunny is not fond of my new pup. she isnt mean i just feel im not the best home for her because of my other animals. she cant roam freely because my other guys would chase her. 

Im such an animal lover i feel bad. I am not selling the bunny but giving her to a free home as long as the person buys the rest of the setup for a hundred dollars. she is fixed and has whatever shots petsmart had provided. Im selling her setup for alot less than what i have put in just as long as she has a good home with no really small children to torment her and preferably an only animal. 

You will be getting her cage 2 water bottles food bowl minerals for water toys chew thing whatever pellets timothy hay treats fresh vegetables and bedding i have left by the time you come look at her. she comes from a smoke and drug free home. I have named here lil bunny foo foo but im sure you could change it. she s so soft and adorable and i will hate to see her go. I will be happier knowing someone else will provide more attention to her and she makes a great apartment animal (I live in one!) she would makes childs birthday awesome as a present. shes still kinna little and she is a dwarf rabbit so she will not get big. she is not skiddish unless around other animals."



_
It makes me so angry. The bunny just needs time to get to know the other aniamls. Argg, this is an example of an impulse buy.


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2007)

Someone should send that to PetsMart

Because OF COURSE PetsMart ALWAYS discourages impulse buys.. 

:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2007)

*Possible to send me the link. I have some people that could use this.*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I found this ad on the Criagslist site for Phoenix, AZ...
> 
> _"I have the cutest little white bunny i just got from petsmart about 6 weeks ago for 100 dollars. I have two cats and now a puppy and i dont have enough time for the lil lady. The cats try to play with her and the bunny is not fond of my new pup. she isnt mean i just feel im not the best home for her because of my other animals. she cant roam freely because my other guys would chase her.
> 
> ...


----------



## pla725 (Aug 19, 2007)

So much for discourging the impulse buyer. Wonder how much she paid for the puppy? Or did she get it from a shelter?


----------



## pla725 (Aug 19, 2007)

I sentthis to Petsmart just in case anyone else didn't. At the very least they will get multiple emails about this. 

I also sent this to the rescue I volunteer for.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

The link is here, Alicia:


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/400500938.html



Hurry and do a snapshot of it or something....before the person deletes the ad  .


----------



## pla725 (Aug 19, 2007)

I also sent a copy of this to Brambley Hedge. Figured they would be interested in knowing about this.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 24, 2007)

The person finally posted pics of the rabbit. I sent another email to Petsmart.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2007)

"Wow :shock:" is all I have to say to this, lol....



http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/0830biz-petapicket30-ON.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Offspring2099 (Sep 4, 2007)

I went to PETsMart today. Asked for the manager. 

I asked him if he was aware of the rabbit situation, and he was. I stated my stand on the matter, that I will not shop here until the rabbit selling stops, and I asked for him to pass it on to his higher ups. He was very nice, understood where *we *are coming from and acknowledged my consiren. Saying that there have been others that stated the same thing. And that he will address it to his management. 

I acted/talked very nice and just let him know that I knew it wasn't his fault, but please pass the msg. 

You can do the same.


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2007)

*Offspring2099 wrote: *
I acted/talked very nice and just let him know that I knew it wasn't his fault, but please pass the msg. 



Good thinking! A lot of these places dont take PETA seriously, or want to listen to anyone who goes in there ranting and raving. They need to know that this is a problem and we (as bunny parents) wont shop there if they sell rabbits.


----------



## Spring (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree, so much better to take it on a friendly/concerned point of view, then to just go in there ranting and rambling, which will accomplish nothing. Great job! I haven't been to the PetsMart near here for a bit. :?

I hate how Peta does things.. really, people talk more about them being nude than their actual cause, it doesn't help the animals at all. Could do so much better.


----------

